# Baja California Roads



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll try other forums, but maybe someone here knows.....

Does the road heading south along the coast from San Felipe continue all the way past Puertecitos and connect with Mex. 1 (the main trans-peninsular highway)? More important, is it passable in a common or garden variety Chev Malibu?

(Mexico has been promising for years to finish that road all the way to Mex. 1)


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe it is paved to coco's corner but the last 20+ miles is still unpaved and sandy in spots.This report from BajaNomad:

I drove that road in late July. The last 24 miles or so before Mex. 1 are unpaved. Breaking in the suspension on a new 4-Runner the unpaved section took 45 minutes. The road was rocky and rough in places, but no need for four wheel drive. If I were pulling a trailer of any kind I would allow at least twice that 45 minutes, and probably more.


----------

